# New Oberon E-Reader Sleeves



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

For all you Oberon-Heads out there (me included), Oberon just announced on their Facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign , that they will be unveiling a new E-Reader sleeve. Should be posted some time today.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It has been so long that I thought they had decided not to make one.  I am anxious to see it.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

kschles said:


> For all you Oberon-Heads out there (me included), Oberon just announced on their Facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign , that they will be unveiling a new E-Reader sleeve. Should be posted some time today.


"Oberon head" I love it!!! LOL that is me included, can not wait to see the sleeves. Everything they do leaves me gaga


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Only for K3 or will a K2 fit also?


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I adore these, and would love one. But, can't afford it. Maybe one day.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

TLM said:


> Only for K3 or will a K2 fit also?


According to the Oberon posting, it will fit the K3 and the current Nook, but not the K2. Sorry


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the k3 and the current nook are very different sizes.  Can't wait to see but I had heard it will be a couple of weeks.  Off to FB to check it out.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Likely that they may be making different sleeves for the K3 and the Nook.  On their facebook page someone did ask whether the sleeve would fit the K2, and Oberon replied that it would not.  It sounded like they were going to post some pics on their facebook page quite soon, but so far nada.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Trying to understand  why one  would prefer a  sleeve to a cover.  Unless one  prefers holding it "nked"  -  wouldn't  it make the Kindle less protected?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's for people that prefer to use the kindle naked, but want a sleeve for travel to carry it around in.

Have Oberon released pictures yet? Did I miss them?


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> I think it's for people that prefer to use the kindle naked, but want a sleeve for travel to carry it around in.
> 
> Have Oberon released pictures yet? Did I miss them?


Oberon posted on their Facebook page on Thursday that they would release pictures soon. In response to my question, they also said they plan to come out with some men's and women's wallets in the next several months. I know they are a small company, so I guess we have to be patient.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I see. Thank you! I look forward to seeing what the came up with.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like Oberon finally has the new E-Reader Sleeves available on their website. Two sizes (one for the Kindle 2 and Nook) and one for the Kindle 3. They look like their cell phone cases, although much larger:

http://www.oberondesign.com/E_Reader_Sleeve.php


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Sleeves are up and they are similar to cell cases but the sleeves have a pewter button on them as well. We have two sizes to accomodate your ereader.

We have one image that is not up yet but should be this week, we also know it was delayed but believe it or not they are more labor intensive then the covers so it took a little longer but we think you will be happy with the result!  Thanks again for your patience.


----------

